# CR1 too stiff?



## jimmyihatetoregister (Oct 23, 2002)

I test rode one this last weekend & really liked it, better than a Roubaix for example. I don't race road but do race MTB. However I train mostly on the road from 1 hour hill climbs to centuries, in CO. I'm about to pull the trigger on the CR1 but ask if people think it is too stiff a frame. I'm coming from a LeMond Zurich. THX


----------



## fl_cyclist (Apr 25, 2008)

I think the CR1 is stiff but I would not say it is a harsh ride. I do plenty of +75mi rides and have no problems and I'm 50.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

i have had one for a year now and i really like it, yes it is kind of stiff but its a very plush ride still.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think it's the perfect balance for casual 'performance' riding. If you're riding at 15mph with your wife and kid, it might be overkill. If you do fast or moderately-fast club rides, it's perfect.


----------



## jimmyihatetoregister (Oct 23, 2002)

*getting one*

I'll be pulling the trigger on one soon. I liked the ride on my test and was def. smoother than an alum/carbon bike I tested too. I liked it better than the Roubaix and the old Serotta Legend ti I am borrowing right now.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I ride my CR-1 over my Seven custom Ti (even century's).I travel with the Seven being more durable.


----------



## carboneater (Mar 16, 2007)

Love mine. Pull the trigger.


----------



## Walt The Flame (Nov 1, 2006)

*CR1 Ride*

Have you decided yet? For what it is worth, I bought the CR1 for the stiffness. And maybe it was just my imagination, but in test rides I noticed a difference in the feel and comfort depending on the wheelset. For that reason I chose 2007 Topolino CX2.0 wheels with carbon/Kevlar spokes over Mavic Ksyrium. Really smoothed out the ride for me and great for climbing. Good luck!


----------



## jimmyihatetoregister (Oct 23, 2002)

*got it*

got about 200 miles on it. Fantastic ride, a good choice. Thanks everybody.


----------



## h20dog73 (Aug 24, 2007)

If you want stiff, try one of the early 90's Cannondale crit bikes. So compared to this, which I put many a miles on, the CR1 is butter. I run 25's on my CR1 which softens things a bit for longer rides, but I concur w/ MarvinK, the CR1 is a nice balance. When I race (which isn't often) I borrow a set of tubular Zipp 808's which make things noticably stiffer. Tires and wheels can change things considerably.


----------

